# Aloe vera powder in oil infusions



## eleraine (Jan 6, 2014)

Not too sure if this is the right subforum but I recently bought some aloe vera powder and was wondering if you can infuse it in oils since I saw a number of sites selling aloe oil that has been made with aloe vera powder + oil.

Any thoughts or experiences to share?


----------



## mel z (Jan 6, 2014)

I have not tried aloe vera powder, so I cannot help there.

However, I have infused many dried herbs, flowers, etc...in oil for use in soaps, salves, what have you, with wonderful results. No reason aloe vera can't be used to if it is simply dried and ground aloe vera.

Hope someone has tried it to let you know how it worked for them.


----------



## Happysoap (Jan 6, 2014)

As far as I know aloe oil is an infusion of aloe gel(sticky stuff in the leaf of the plant not the gel you buy in the store) in soybean oil. The oil would go rancid due to water content in the plant gel so i guess they dry it first which makes aloe powder. So the oil you found could be made using this logic. 

Thats my two cents worth


----------



## SudsyPM (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread as well. I would love to know how to use the aloe powder. I'm currently using the Aloe juice in my soaps and it's a real pain keeping it refrigerated.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 10, 2014)

You add it to water to reconstitute it.  Works a dream.  Depending on whether you bought 100x or 200x will determine how much you use.  100x = 1 part aloe powder to 100 parts water & 200x = 1 part aloe powder to 200x water.  Always preserve because it will go funky quickly since it's a botanical and even a fridge is not going to stop that.


----------

